# AEW has a "Heavyweight" problem that it will have to overcome



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Physiques, always a touchy subject! Now, just because we're all excited about AEW, and loved DON, doesn't mean we can't have some healthy critiques or encouragement. 

In this instance, it's a discussion worth having because at the heart of AEW's ethos is a "sports-like" presentation and crucial to that presentation is a diverse roster of athletic competitors. 

So what does an athlete look like? Well, in the world of combat sports, you typically have two kinds - big and powerful or strong and lean. You get softbodies too but you're unlucky to have many competing at the Elite level at any given time.

Now I think AEW is doing OK for the most part. Omega, Pac, Cody, Hangman all look great, they have athletic builds, their physiques reflect some type of athletic training or regular physical exertion. The Bucks look because they're a unit, the Best Friends are athletes, Angelico and Evans are athletes, Private Party are athletes. It's not like AEW is full of schlubs who don't work out and hopefully they limit the amount of guys they have who are schlubs who don't work out. Because how can you be the "sportsy" alternative to the WWE when they have wrestlers who, on the surface, appear to be superior athletes? 

But anyway - there's an element missing to the athletic showcase right now - an element of power. A real heavyweight class of athletes. This is crucial not only from the standpoint sports presentation - where differences in weight classes result in different fighting styles and paces of action and types of finishes.

But also, just as pro wrestling fans - who doesn't like hosses? To have a show with very few or zero powerhouses would be visually monotonous and would really limit the types of stories we get and the type of action we see. We don't have to talk about ratings or drawing or any of that because in that regard, size truly doesn't matter. But in regards to having the most complete and most fun wrestling show possible - an element of size and power is very encouraged 

AEW has said they want to be the American version of NJPW. NJPW has its larger or otherwise more powerful athletes. Right now AEW is missing that element. 

I have all the faith that they'll correct for this. Any names on your list?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

If I can find it I'll post it. There's an interview with Cody literally using the term "hosses", addressing that he wants to get big powerhouse types, too. It's known and they're working on it.

https://411mania.com/wrestling/cody-aew-forty-guys-signed-so-far-looking-hoss-talent/



quote said:


> “Well I know that, um, from a talent number I think we’re nearing about forty talents under a certain type of contract with us. There’s more talent than a lot of people know, because we’re slow and steady on our road to Double or Nothing, May 25th, and we don’t wanna just put a splash page out on everybody. We want you to slowly learn about them. That’s the big thing for me. The Road to Double or Nothing series that I’ve put on the Nightmare Family YouTube channel and the one that we announced — your arrival. Even the people who know you so so well for so many years, I still wanna treat it like it’s everyone’s very first day [in regard to] ‘who this this.’ And that’s especially helpful to the guys you know, these younger guys.”
> 
> Cody noted that he’s been looking for a lot of larger talent to supplement the smaller, more aerial-based roster as well. “Just recently me and Christopher Daniels, Matt [Jackson], Nick [Jackson], Tony [Khan], Kenny [Omega], we all decided we wanted to go on what I called a ‘hoss hunt,'” he said. “We wanted to look at some guys over six-two, some hosses. They didn’t have to be big body-building types, but you know what I’m looking for. And I think we’ve got a few. I can mention that Michael Wardlow from Pittsburgh who’s an up-and-coming on the independent scene there. He’s somebody we’ve looked strongly at. We haven’t fully committed in terms of a long-term deal, but we’re definitely looking to give him an opportunity at AEW. A guy named Luchasaurus from the West Coast scene who’s a big old hoss himself. Same thing. We went on this ‘hoss hunt’ and we want to find some big boys


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

I think that post clinches it. Bigger guys are coming so yeah, crisis averted.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

I want big guys with Charisma or at least someone who can talk for them. 

Last thing I want on my TV is a huge meathead with no personality.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Didn't they just sign Luchasaurus? There's your hoss for the forseeable future.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The Bucks are heavyweights now!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

As long as they’re in the realm of Luchasaraus/Strowman; big and can actually work I’m cool. We don’t need dickheads like Mason Ryan that the E only hired because they have that look but are fucking clueless when it comes to showing out in the ring. That’s gimmicky bullshit that never works today.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

A wrestling company acknowledging their weakness and actively intending to address it?

WHAT IS THIS BULLSHIT?!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

kingnoth1n said:


>


Not sure if a response to me, but Ryback could work to a degree and he actually had personality and knew how to work a crowd, which often times the “Mason Ryan types” fail at.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lets be real people, when was the last time a big guy was geniunely over. Bug guys dont cut it any more. Brock is over cus its brock and its his character


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

As a performer Elgin would've been great as a hoss. I like what I've seen from Brian Cage too. I still standby Ryback as an option for Punk's first opponent even if it's just a quick squash in Punk's favor. I think he'd be a heat magnet for an AEW crowd too given how easily he riled up WWE marks just by doing Punk's signature moves.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Vic said:


> Not sure if a response to me, but Ryback could work to a degree and he actually had personality and knew how to work a crowd, which often times the “Mason Ryan types” fail at.


I like Ryback. He's a funny as fuck meathead to me. I like when he hits a high impact move and starts patting his bald ass head randomly. The Pre-Show stopper himself.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Vic said:


> As long as they’re in the realm of Luchasaraus/Strowman; big and can actually work I’m cool. We don’t need dickheads like Mason Ryan that the E only hired because they have that look but are fucking clueless when it comes to showing out in the ring. That’s gimmicky bullshit that never works today.


Yeah this company supposed to be based off guys who can work good matches. It's not a place for huge guys with a good that aren't strong in-ring talents. I'm sure over time they will add guys with bigger size of they can wrestle. But for now they just need to focus on putting on good shows with the talent they got.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I think having heavyweights is definitely a good thing, because that larger than life quality can attract people, but right now they are doing fine. You want heavyweights that would be able to work with your guys believably. Brock Lesnar, Luke Harper and Cesaro would be great gets, but they're not available right now.


----------



## The Botch Guy (May 29, 2019)

Well getting luchasaurus is a great start
He was imo the most impressive man in the battle royal, solid worker, and look.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Just get big dudes that has charisma and talent like Ryback. AEW needs guys that know how to work a character and the crowd who is a big man. *_


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Alexander hammerstone would be a great get, Shane Taylor is improving amazingly, Jacob fatu is an absolute must. James drake from evolve.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

They are obviously looking for big guys, but it's tough finding ones who can work as they don't fall from trees. Just look at WWE, name me some great big workers like have right now, Lesnar and Walter would probably be the two. 

I'm a fan of a big monster type guy as long as they can work. I'm not into having a big guy on the roster just cause he's big. AEW guy's are smart and will bring in the guys needed but there isn't a lot out there.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

AEW should go out and get Brian Cage. Make MJF their mid card champion and have Brian Cage, Luchasaurus, and maybe one of the asian bolls that fought with SCU feud over that title. have MJF be the Ric Flair of the division as the heel the faces chase after the title.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

Vic said:


> Not sure if a response to me, but Ryback could work to a degree and he actually had personality and knew how to work a crowd, which often times the “Mason Ryan types” fail at.


Ryback in 2012 was the most over wrestler in the world and the whole reason why i got back into wrestling in the first place dont @ me


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

heavyweight/large hoss are important, as long as they ACT according to their style.

I catched a random indy clip of Luchasaurus (i remeber him from LU) killing an opponent with a HUGE chokeslam... and then finishing it with a backflip splash.

Just... why?
I don't mind one or two flashy moves for a change, but still...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

looper007 said:


> They are obviously looking for big guys, but it's tough finding ones who can work as they don't fall from trees. Just look at WWE, name me some great big workers like have right now, Lesnar and Walter would probably be the two.


Keith Lee and Harper are great too


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I'd rather they stayed away from bringing in the really big guys. Mainly because, when it comes to the time when a midcarder needs pushing, and they go up against these bigger guys, we always get a load of bullshit from idiot fans that start bitching about "This guy isn't realistically a competitor against that guy cos he's 3 inches shorter and weighs 5 pound less."

I could do without that idiocy in my pro wrestling discussion for at least one of the promotions I watch, thanks.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

I think jericho can be a heavyweight, man he's so fat right now.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Keith Lee and Harper are great too


Definitely. I think Harper once his contract runs down and he gets out, AEW should be all over him. untapped talent who hasn't been used to his full abilities. I don't think Lee will be used that well in WWE either, shame he didn't stick it out until AEW was about to form.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

There is this 6'9" dude named PB (Pretty Boy) Smooth working the indies primarily in the midwest and sometimes the east coast. Kinda similar to how Moose is in Impact. I'd love to see AEW give him a shot. Not someone to shoot directly to the top of the card but a guy with a unique look, cool moveset, and is literally larger-than-life stature. A developmental hoss that presents a lot differently than most hosses.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

WWE gobbles up any and all size. I'm not even looking for the jacked big guys - I want the rugged hoss type like Dain or Mastiff or Walter or Jonah Rock type - four guys in wwe developmental that could be huge in AEW.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Well Impact has Elgin, Cage, and Moose and those are the 1st 3 names that came to mind. 

Harper if he can get free would be an amazing addition.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

As long as they're big and actually can work, and are somewhat charismatic, as opposed to only being big, then sure of course.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah, don't care if they're chiselled or not, this isn't a bodybuilding competition.

But big guys are always fun in general. Luke Harper HAS to be a guy they're interesting in and it wouldnt surprise me if he's one of the 9 they said they're interested in from WWE.

Also think they're missing a POWERHOUSE tag team. But I am glad to hear they're looking for that type.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Yeah, don't care if they're chiselled or not, this isn't a bodybuilding competition.
> 
> But big guys are always fun in general. Luke Harper HAS to be a guy they're interesting in and it wouldnt surprise me if he's one of the 9 they said they're interested in from WWE.
> 
> Also think they're missing a POWERHOUSE tag team. But I am glad to hear they're looking for that type.


Yeah. I'm hoping they bring in Parrow and Odinson. Harper would be money in AEW as well.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

To be fair I can't even think of many big men performers or seen enough of them to really know who they'd want. It's such a different era now where most bigger guys seem to be going into different lines of work. 

Elgin, Cobb etc are big guys but they're more width than height. Excellent workers though. 

In terms of height?

Luke Harper? Brody King? Rampage Brown? Josh Briggs?

Luchasaurus is a good get though. Almost as if they gave him the battle royale as a test run so if he can connect with the audience and he did. He got alot of people talking. Something different too. Especially compared to the roster.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

Counterpoint: AEW's whole schtick is changing the business, and thus a lack of heavyweights may indeed be a feature and not a bug.


----------



## kowalski9 (Oct 14, 2013)

What's Mil Muertes up to these days?


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

kingnoth1n said:


>


First name I thought of. Luke Harper will be a great addition also


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

A lot of the best wrestlers ever came from college football and amateur wrestling, so I hope AEW is considering looking at these avenues too. Like imagine AEW could snipe the next Rock, Goldberg or Kurt Angle


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

McNugget said:


> Counterpoint: AEW's whole schtick is changing the business, and thus a lack of heavyweights may indeed be a feature and not a bug.


They said that they are aiming to offer a variety of flavors. In addition, Double or Nothing featured 3 hoss women's wrestlers, so clearly they want that style on their programming.

Personally, I prefer a stiff power bomb to a code red. Which is why it's important to feature both. 

Also, Jon Moxley isn't coming to AEW to do flips and since he came back from injury, he's been jacked. I bet he's at least a solid 230.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Geeee said:


> A lot of the best wrestlers ever came from college football and amateur wrestling, so I hope AEW is considering looking at these avenues too. Like imagine AEW could snipe the next Rock, Goldberg or Kurt Angle


Yes, but can AEW afford to sign inexperienced talent like that without them having to go through independent companies to gain experience?

There is no "Performance Centre" or "PowerPlant" at AEW.

Unless of course they sign these inexperienced guys and farm them out to some of the independent promotions they're in partnership with to gain experience in front of an audience? Its a different era. A lot of amateur wrestlers are more likely to go and join UFC now or MMA knowing their wrestling skill would translate better in a more popular promotion.

This is where JR comes in though - wasn't he head of talent relations and would scout a lot of these guys before they joined WWE?


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

It's not even about having a bunch of big guys, it's about having a balance where most of the top guys look the apart and even those are not that big can be marketeable.

They should avoid looking for those 5 ft 8 midgets who look like never lifted a a weight in their lies from the indy cuircuit, I am seeing a lot of those, in DoN and now advertised or the future shows.

No. no. fuck that shit, they are going for a bad route.




McNugget said:


> Counterpoint: AEW's whole schtick is changing the business, and thus a lack of heavyweights may indeed be a feature and not a bug.


Business is not going to change, you are just going to have them being a big indy cuircuit and their fanbase is going to be limited as shit.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

Soul Rex said:


> It's not even about having a bunch of big guys, it's about having a balance where most of the top guys look the apart and even those are not that big can be marketeable.
> 
> They should avoid looking for those 5 ft 8 midgets who look like never lifted a a weight in their lies from the indy cuircuit, I am seeing a lot of those, in DoN and now advertised or the future shows.
> 
> ...


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Ironman Match said:


> heavyweight/large hoss are important, as long as they ACT according to their style.
> 
> I catched a random indy clip of Luchasaurus (i remeber him from LU) killing an opponent with a HUGE chokeslam... and then finishing it with a backflip splash.
> 
> ...


This, so much. This became a thing only because of the novelty of seeing a big man do crazy agile stuff

But it this point it's way more novel to see a big man who sticks to power moves and doesn't do suicide dives and shit


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't ever want to see Ryback on AEW. Guy is nothing but a crybaby and I'm all set.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

McNugget said:


>


Nobody said you have to stop liking your indy stuff.

But if AEW ever wants to compete with WWE and go to a high level they should be looking to appeal casuals, they should be looking to create megastars, not your kinky likes.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Yes, but can AEW afford to sign inexperienced talent like that without them having to go through independent companies to gain experience?
> 
> There is no "Performance Centre" or "PowerPlant" at AEW.
> 
> ...


Speaking of UFC, former UFC heavyweight champion Cain Velasquez, who KO'd Brock Lesnar, is starting to dip his toes in pro wrestling. He's not that charismatic and he is often injured but could be someone to look at.

I don't know what AEW's development structure is like but if they're gonna have "home grown" talent that isn't a WWE reject, they're gonna have to take some risks.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Speaking of UFC, former UFC heavyweight champion Cain Velasquez, who KO'd Brock Lesnar, is starting to dip his toes in pro wrestling. He's not that charismatic and he is often injured but could be someone to look at.
> 
> I don't know what AEW's development structure is like but if they're gonna have "home grown" talent that isn't a WWE reject, they're gonna have to take some risks.


You do realize there's an entire indy scene worth of talent if they want non-wwe reject talents right? Like, ok fine a developmental system is good and all, but its not really necessary for them at this point. Definitely not one of their priorities.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

They should get Ryback, Jacob Fatu, Elgin and Jeff Cobb.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

People may think I'm crazy but there was a time when Ryback and even Brodus Clay I thought had potential as serious tough heels but instead it became rather comedic and I still think for many of these Stars they can rinse a lot of that stench from the past and maybe do a new character to put themselves over you never know.. I mean look at Matt Hardy although I know that's a special case


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> They should get Ryback, Jacob Fatu, Elgin and Jeff Cobb.


Fatu is a good call. Also Bad News Barrett...Brian Cage..


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Fatu is a good call. Also Bad News Barrett...Brian Cage..


I was just about to add Brian Cage to my answer but couldn't remember his name. Plus, he can really go with smaller guys. Even Hikuleo from NJPW would be a good shout, as well as Cody Hall.


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

Laughable Chimp said:


> Didn't they just sign Luchasaurus? There's your hoss for the forseeable future.


He’s got almost the exact same build as Cesaro 6’5 230ish range. Which I would consider an athletic build. Compared to a guy like Drew McIntyre who is the same height but has a good 30lbs of additional muscle.

A guy like Luchasaurus stands out as large because the rest of the roster is extremely light. How many guys do they have that are even over 225.

I think what the OP was getting at is they need to mix in a few “attraction” type monster guys to break up the monotony. Guys like Braun or Kane or Taker size “Giants”.

Hell even a guy like Brian Cage would be good. He’s not tall but he’s a legit 260-270lb beast.

I don’t think they are going to be able to stick to just the typical Indy formula and still draw in the casual viewers. And they are going to need casuals to get enough ratings for network tv.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

FaceTime Heel said:


> There is this 6'9" dude named PB (Pretty Boy) Smooth working the indies primarily in the midwest and sometimes the east coast. Kinda similar to how Moose is in Impact. I'd love to see AEW give him a shot. Not someone to shoot directly to the top of the card but a guy with a unique look, cool moveset, and is literally larger-than-life stature. A developmental hoss that presents a lot differently than most hosses.


I saw him wrestle. I saw him at "Night of the Superstars" with Mark Henry and Rey Mysterio.

Actually, I saw the guy Cody mentioned, "Wardlow", too. PB Smooth is super tall. Not the bulkiest, but he did a flip off the top rope (looking good enough 1 year ago).


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Laughable Chimp said:


> You do realize there's an entire indy scene worth of talent if they want non-wwe reject talents right? Like, ok fine a developmental system is good and all, but its not really necessary for them at this point. Definitely not one of their priorities.


I'd think at least part of the role for guys like Dean Malenko and Billy Gunn would be talent development, no?


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Geeee said:


> I'd think at least part of the role for guys like Dean Malenko and Billy Gunn would be talent development, no?


Eh, they were agents, not trainers.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Speaking of UFC, former UFC heavyweight champion Cain Velasquez, who KO'd Brock Lesnar, is starting to dip his toes in pro wrestling. He's not that charismatic and he is often injured but could be someone to look at.
> 
> I don't know what AEW's development structure is like but if they're gonna have "home grown" talent that isn't a WWE reject, they're gonna have to take some risks.


Unfortunately I think if Cain is interested, that WWE would be interested and they'd be his first choice. 






Jake Hager and Josh Barnett would be better choices as both (especially Hager) have professional wrestling backgrounds. Cain turns 37yrs old in a couple of months and would be green as hell.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

Soul Rex said:


> Nobody said you have to stop liking your indy stuff.
> 
> But if AEW ever wants to compete with WWE and go to a high level they should be looking to appeal casuals, they should be looking to create megastars, not your kinky likes.


Based on... your tenure and experience as an expert in the wrestling business? I see this shit posted all over this board and I can't begin to fathom why anyone would believe it. AEW has been successful by doing exactly what you're telling them not to do.

Have you ever considered that Double or Nothing actually *was* designed to appeal to casuals, and that maybe you just don't understand what those fans are looking for these days? Despite their success, WWE has done the big guy thing for decades, and casuals are turning away from it. Maybe, JUST MAYBE, those fans are also looking for something else.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

What the fucks a "casual" in 2019?

My brother BARELY watches wrestling. Jericho was literally the only guy he knew on the card at Double or Nothing and he fucking loved the show. Didnt moan about the size of the talent, even though when he did watch it was full of giants. Didn't moan that women were on the show and wrestling, when he would only have ever seen bra and panties matches etc. He didn't moan about any flips or tag team wrestling, even though he would have seen the likes of Hardy Boyz etc. 

Said he loved the presentation of it all, how different it felt to WWE and how he saw moves he had never seen before. Be different and put out a good product and people will watch. Simple as that.

Notice that Cody has NEVER mentioned he wants to attract "casuals" - he wants to attract the "Lapsed fan" and those are fans, like my brother, who no longer watches. It's a lot easier to bring back people who WATCHED wrestling in their life time and understand the reasons behind it then someone who literally doesn't give a shit about wrestling and will NEVER understand how people can find it entertaining.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Erik. said:


> What the fucks a "casual" in 2019?
> 
> My brother BARELY watches wrestling. Jericho was literally the only guy he knew on the card at Double or Nothing and he fucking loved the show. Didnt moan about the size of the talent, even though when he did watch it was full of giants. Didn't moan that women were on the show and wrestling, when he would only have ever seen bra and panties matches etc. He didn't moan about any flips or tag team wrestling, even though he would have seen the likes of Hardy Boyz etc.
> 
> ...


And whilst this is one person, my mate who I watched mania with who watches very little wrestling only knew Ambrose and jericho but enjoyed watching double or nothing. He ain't even a wrestling fan or hasn't been for years and years. People overrate this size thing. Get big guys who are good but don't hire big guys for being big. As long as they can put on great matches or cut promos hire great big men.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Unfortunately I think if Cain is interested, that WWE would be interested and they'd be his first choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.prowrestlingsheet.com/cain-velasquez-ufc-aaa-wrestling/#.XO6y8h5yZ-E

Cain signed with AAA and the AAA tag team championship was just defended at Double or Nothing, so they have some sort of working relationship. AAA seems to work with everyone LOL.

Now I don't know if it's the best idea because like you said Cain is green and his charisma is like a 3/10. But he is a legit bad ass and the fact he beat up Brock is a real nice plus if AEW is gonna keep taking shots at WWE. Also, Cain is bilingual.

Personally, I think Jake Hager and Josh Barnett are a little cringey but I suppose they are worth looking at.

I think it's wise for them to cast a wide net, since they are just building and I think we'll all be understanding if they have a few misses.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

McNugget said:


> Based on... your tenure and experience as an expert in the wrestling business? I see this shit posted all over this board and I can't begin to fathom why anyone would believe it. AEW has been successful by doing exactly what you're telling them not to do.
> 
> Have you ever considered that Double or Nothing actually *was* designed to appeal to casuals, and that maybe you just don't understand what those fans are looking for these days? Despite their success, WWE has done the big guy thing for decades, and casuals are turning away from it. Maybe, JUST MAYBE, those fans are also looking for something else.


This common knowledge and doesn't even have to do with wrestling per se, people like to see humans who look like they could whip people's ass, a simple physiological mindset, this simple concept has created the biggest stars ever.

Do you know what was the best part of DoN? Dean Ambrose going off and kicking everyone's ass, Ambrose looks like a guy who can kick ass, this is simple, their asset of the night.

WWE sucks exactly because they started copying the indy model, hiring small guys and forgetting how to build badass babyfaces, and AEW will suck if they keep it this model, you can not rely on just two big stars and a whole roster full of geeks.

Let me remind you AEW is just starting, its a work in progress, they still are not "successful" yet, we don't even know what is their ceiling and I hope they just don't settle with being just a big indy promotion.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

Erik. said:


> What the fucks a "casual" in 2019?
> 
> My brother BARELY watches wrestling. Jericho was literally the only guy he knew on the card at Double or Nothing and he fucking loved the show. Didnt moan about the size of the talent, even though when he did watch it was full of giants. Didn't moan that women were on the show and wrestling, when he would only have ever seen bra and panties matches etc. He didn't moan about any flips or tag team wrestling, even though he would have seen the likes of Hardy Boyz etc.
> 
> ...


Thank you. This is exactly the point that I'm trying to make. The days of a product that appeals to a wide base of people are over. AEW is trying to increase the size of their fanbase, not rope in strangers off the street.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Unfortunately I think if Cain is interested, that WWE would be interested and they'd be his first choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might be right but last I checked he's with AAA right now so who knows, maybe they give him the AEW rub.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Well if they go after bigger guys, hopefully its the ones that can wrestle as well. And not just big guys who are slow and lumbering.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Cobb is probably jumping to AEW when his contract ends next year.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Jeff Cobb or Brian Cage would be good choices.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

I wouldn’t mind a couple bigger guys in the mid card but I wouldn’t want them in the main event in today’s day in age in AEW. There’s plenty of other companies that have them if AEW isn’t someone’s cup of tea.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Soul Rex said:


> WWE sucks exactly because they started copying the indy model, hiring small guys and forgetting how to build badass babyfaces, and AEW will suck if they keep it this model, you can not rely on just two big stars and a whole roster full of geeks.


Ha!

WWE sucks because A) it's never been that great to begin with B) Vince McMahon has the creative taste of a retarded baby chimpanzee with a handful of its own feces. 

If a friken manikin head and a stupid catchphrase can get over, a "small guy" shouldn't have an issue.

The problem here is that people have been brainwashed into thinking they like watching wrestling because big lumbering lummoxes are in the ring. They forget that those guys could also cut promos, tell stories, and had character, something that is impossible to do in WWE's current creative framework.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

WWE HAD a chance to make a truly good "hoss" main eventer with Braun Strowman. He was super-over and people were ready to see him in that role. But WWE fucked it up by refusing to pull the trigger on him, having him lose at the worst possible times, and giving him WAY too much comedy stuff to do (something that Moxley also brings up BTW), etc.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Wade Barrett.*


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Man didn't realize you guys liked Ryback as much as I do. WAKE UP


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Would Rampage Brown come Stateside full time?


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

DOTL said:


> Ha!
> 
> WWE sucks because A) it's never been that great to begin with B) Vince McMahon has the creative taste of a retarded baby chimpanzee with a handful of its own feces.
> 
> ...


Brainwashed? It's called common tastes, you all like to forget that wrestling was never as big as it was during the AE and it never will be again, different wrestling stages and ages with many different tastes and colours have been, and none have topped the AE/RAE, including this current generation full of geeks and workrate which only appeals at the nichest hardcore fanbase.

Wrestling was once done the the way most fans and non fans could enjoy it and its popularity was a proof of that, today your indy shit is not the way and you are just not willing to accept that.

Of course good storylines and promos are the way of doing good wrestling, but the concept of having larger than life wrestlers who are marketable and credible is the heart and soul of this business, and this type of stars should never be missed.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Give me Brian Cage.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Soul Rex said:


> Brainwashed? It's called common tastes, you all like to forget that wrestling was never as big as it was during the AE and it never will be again, different wrestling stages and ages with many different tastes and colours have been, and none have topped the AE/RAE, including this current generation full of geeks and workrate which only appeals at the nichest hardcore fanbase.
> 
> Wrestling was once done the the way most fans and non fans could enjoy it and its popularity was a proof of that, today your indy shit is not the way and you are just not willing to accept that.
> 
> Of course good storylines and promos are the way of doing good wrestling, but the concept of having larger than life wrestlers who are marketable and credible is the heart and soul of this business, and this type of stars should never be missed.


Don't talk to me about the AE. I was there. And a lot of the guys you talk about were medium sized guys who were "geeks" until they weren't. Austin isn't big. 6'2 isn't big. That was probably median height for a wrestler, and his gimmick sucked until it didn't. 

What made the AE (Ruthless aggression was garbage so I won't mention it in the same breath) was the fact that companies were fighting for their lives to stay in business and would do anything to win, even push the ego aside and let the wrestlers do what they do best. Tell stories, and wrestle. (As far as one could wrestle in that creative dumpsterfire people once called WWF.)

Before then was some of the worst periods in WWE. McMahon in his infinite wisdom had to kill kayfabe to be able to compete against WCW and is suffering the consequences of his actions to this day. Everyone's precious AE was an oasis in a dead period in wrestling. 

WWE is turning to the indies because they are garbage, not the other way around. They've always had garbage ideas and it took another company playing for keeps to push that crap aside and let personality to rule the day. Size has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I think they do need some more heavyweights but it's cool to see a wide variety of all types.

Some heavyweights that would be interesting would be: Brian Cage, Eli Drake, Killer Kross and Michael Elgin.

Basically raid Impact lol...


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

They should really get Ryback


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wouldn't mind a bit of Rusev


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Rusev would be great.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Evil Uno is the leader of the would-be hoss division.

(obviously)


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They will get Harper at some point.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> They should really get Ryback


Agreed. Would love to hear him on a Jericho podcast. Lol.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> Physiques, always a touchy subject!


no it's not, its just redundant if not annoying



Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> , doesn't mean we can't have some healthy critiques or encouragement.


 agreed



Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> In this instance, it's a discussion worth having because at the heart of AEW's ethos is a "sports-like" presentation and crucial to that presentation is a diverse roster of athletic competitors.


variety really is the spice of life



Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> So what does an athlete look like? Well, in the world of combat sports, you typically have two kinds - big and powerful or strong and lean.* You get softbodies too but you're unlucky to have many competing at the Elite level at any given time.
> *


not helping your argument that you admitted that there is exceptions to the rule 



Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> Now I think AEW is doing OK for the most part. Omega, Pac, Cody, Hangman all look great, they have athletic builds, their physiques reflect some type of athletic training or regular physical exertion. The Bucks look because they're a unit, the Best Friends are athletes, Angelico and Evans are athletes, Private Party are athletes. It's not like AEW is full of schlubs who don't work out and hopefully they limit the amount of guys they have who are schlubs who don't work out. Because how can you be the "sportsy" alternative to the WWE when they have wrestlers who, on the surface, appear to be superior athletes?


the only thing that can counter that is convincing everyone that they have a drug policy that isn't corrupt



Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> But anyway - there's an element missing to the athletic showcase right now - an element of power. A real heavyweight class of athletes. This is crucial not only from the standpoint sports presentation - where differences in weight classes result in different fighting styles and paces of action and types of finishes.


i've said many times before that we need different weight divisions



Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> But also, just as pro wrestling fans - who doesn't like hosses? To have a show with very few or zero powerhouses would be visually monotonous and would really limit the types of stories we get and the type of action we see. We don't have to talk about ratings or drawing or any of that because in that regard, size truly doesn't matter. But in regards to having the most complete and most fun wrestling show possible - an element of size and power is very encouraged


there is a bit of consufion. A hoss is used to describe big wrestlers that have little to no else besides that.

Sid, Nathan Jones, Snitsky, Ezekiel Jackson, Zeus, Lex Luger, Kevin Nash The Wall, Giant Gonzales, Khali, Matt Morgan are hosses, don't even try to have more than a few moves

Kane, Undertaker, Big Show and Abyss are not hosses because they had mobility and can grapple with all kinds of guys



NXT Only said:


> I want big guys with Charisma or at least someone who can talk for them.
> 
> Last thing I want on my TV is a huge meathead with no personality.


I want every wrestler to do everything and be as charismatic as The Rock but we have to realistic here

but I agree, no more pushing of guys that haven't been humbled or have their proverbial teeth cut



Natecore said:


> The Bucks are heavyweights now!


180 pounders do not heavyweights make, by anyone's standards


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

As I said before, there are enough other promotions with big guys. Let AEW be its own thing. The few they’ve signed already is sufficient. 



THA_WRESTER said:


> Agreed. Would love to hear him on a Jericho podcast. Lol.


He’s got his own. But he has been on Jericho’s too. https://omny.fm/shows/talk-is-jericho/tij-ep101-wwes-ryback


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Daisuke Sekimoto is another guy I hope they pursue. Not a giant but a heavyweight for sure.


----------



## Jeripunk99 (Oct 16, 2017)

Laughable Chimp said:


> Didn't they just sign Luchasaurus? There's your hoss for the forseeable future.


This is the guy from Big Brother???

LMAO !!!!!!


----------



## ElectricAngel (May 31, 2019)

double or nothing sure was full of small boys


----------

